# RSAF Tornado IDS Low Flying



## lloydh (Apr 26, 2013)

First day out yesterday since the end of February so it was good to be back out again. Spent the day on Bluebell which I haven't done since last year, forgot how much fun coming back down was. Company as usual was great so thanks to Gaz, Tal, Josh, MJ, Lev, Mark, Neil & Dai. 


Funny old day weather wise, showers in the morning, breaks of sun and blowing a gale at times but I can't complain really as the sun shone through when the Saudi Tornado IDS showed up. 


1. Shots from the first pass aren't great so only really managed two..



Saudi Tornado IDS by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


2.



Saudi Tornado IDS by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


3. Coming back for a second time and starting to sweep the wings back.. 



Saudi Tornado IDS by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


4.



Saudi Tornado IDS by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


5.



Saudi Tornado IDS by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


6.



Saudi Tornado IDS by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


7.



Saudi Tornado IDS by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


8.



Saudi Tornado IDS by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


9.



Saudi Tornado IDS by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


10. 3(F) Squadron Typhoon heading through the Bwlch. Was great watching him throw the thing about even if he was little too far out for us at BB.



3(F) Squadron Eurofighter Typhoon FGR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


11. Then another Saudi treat, twin stick Typhoon which was on the deck.. 



Royal Saudi Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon T3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


12.



Royal Saudi Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon T3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


13. Just for Joe, cows 



Royal Saudi Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon T3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


14.



Royal Saudi Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon T3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


Thanks for looking. C+C welcome.


----------



## Designer (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ktan7 (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, how did you photograph this?!


----------



## David8 (Apr 28, 2013)

I love your photos Lloyd. A pleasure to view. Thanks!


----------



## Flyhigh (Apr 28, 2013)

How awesome it is to be in a position to take these shots. You very fortunate, and no doubt earned the privilege to be there!


----------



## weepete (Apr 28, 2013)

Very nice indeed! Mind if I ask what kind of shutter speed you were using? I unfortunatley missed a shot of a eurofighter doing some low flying in Glengarry, I'd have loved to get a shot like these


----------



## lloydh (Apr 28, 2013)

Many thanks. 

Shutter speed, it depends really on how brave I'm feeling! Anything from 1/160th-1/2000th if the light permits! These were shot at 1/1250th I think!


----------



## sscarmack (May 22, 2013)

Wow. Now these are kick ass shots. Great job. Just added you on Flickr. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Steve5D (May 22, 2013)

#3 is slathered in awesome.

How'd you get such an amazing vantage point?


----------



## R3d (May 22, 2013)

Spectacular!  Where were you that you could capture these?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 22, 2013)

These look awesome! I'm jealous that you have a chance to take pictures of such good looking birds


----------



## spacefuzz (May 22, 2013)

These are great!

This is the mach loop right?


----------

